# Another Good Shoot!



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I dusted off the 12 gauge today, and went back to the same hole I have been hunting, it didn't disappoint. There were thousands of ducks moving throughout the day, so I decided to be picky and shoot only drakes. I got #20 drake pintail for this season to boot.


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

Can't beat that! way to get it done!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Don’t you feel like you betrayed that sweet little 20 that’s been so good to you this fall?? You should be ashamed!! 

Awesome job, and as always, thanks for sharing!


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice job FM but how could you betray the little 20 man

Your having a hell of a season. Keep it up!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I forgot how heavy the 12 is to pack around. :grin: The 20 isn't getting put away any time soon, just wanted to change things up today.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

You are having an awesome season! Awesome bag too, that's some great eating right there


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Pumpgunner said:


> You are having an awesome season! Awesome bag too, that's some great eating right there


Thanks, it has been a great season. My 3 favorite ducks to eat for sure. I would throw a canvasback in there too as a favorite.


----------



## Slap That Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

Nice job, duck hunting is prime right now! I love ice up!:grin:


----------



## SCtransplant (Jul 31, 2015)

I want to be like you when I grow up.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

nice job. glad to see this season been better for you.


----------



## Raptor1 (Feb 1, 2015)

That's great, had a good one today as well and the divers showed up.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I took dkhntrdstn and his nephew hunting today. There weren't as many birds using the area, but we scratched out a few. I think the snow yesterday pushed a lot of birds out. I got #21 drake Pintail for this season.:grin: Can't wait for the limit to go back to 2.:smile:


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> I took dkhntrdstn and his nephew hunting today. There weren't as many birds using the area, but we scratched out a few. I think the snow yesterday pushed a lot of birds out. I got #21 drake Pintail for this season.:grin: Can't wait for the limit to go back to 2.


Nice bag still! I Hope they push down here to me. I still have yet to have a good duck shoot this season. You know it's bad when I've killed twice as many geese as I have ducks this year.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

hamernhonkers said:


> Nice bag still! I Hope they push down here to me. I still have yet to have a good duck shoot this season. You know it's bad when I've killed twice as many geese as I have ducks this year.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Nothing wrong with shooting a bunch of geese.;-) I think you will start seeing a lot of ducks down that way after Christmas. It gets freezing cold starting Thursday, with highs in the 20's and lows in the teens and single digit temps to follow the next week.


----------

